# replacement chainring for Ultegra 6500 crankset



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have an Ultegra 6500 crankset that is 52/39, and would like to put smaller chainrings on it (36/48). Unfortunately, I cant seem to find any Shimano 130 bcd chainrings that are smaller....but I believe SRAM makes 130 bcd chainrings with the number of teeth that I am interested in.

Can SRAM chainrings be used on Ultegra 6500?  The rest of the drivetrain is Ultegra 6500.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

taki5 said:


> I have an Ultegra 6500 crankset that is 52/39, and would like to put smaller chainrings on it (36/48). Unfortunately, I cant seem to find any Shimano 130 bcd chainrings that are smaller....but I believe SRAM makes 130 bcd chainrings with the number of teeth that I am interested in.
> 
> Can SRAM chainrings be used on Ultegra 6500? The rest of the drivetrain is Ultegra 6500.


The smallest chainring possible on a 130 BCD crank is 39T. If you want smaller your going to have to go to a 110 BCD compact crank.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

onespeedbiker is correct, you need to change to a Compact Crankset


----------



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

ok, thanks. what about changing just the larger chainring to something smaller?


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Although not common you can get 38 tooth 130 mm BCD inner ring TA Alize 130 BCD Chainrings | Chainrings - Road | Drivetrain | Cycle Shop | Tweeks Cycles

I've no first hand experience though.

With the outer there is stacks of choice 130 mm BCD Road Bicycle Chainrings (Chainwheels) from Harris Cyclery


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

baker921 said:


> Although not common you can get 38 tooth 130 mm BCD inner ring TA Alize 130 BCD Chainrings | Chainrings - Road | Drivetrain | Cycle Shop | Tweeks Cycles
> 
> I've no first hand experience though.


 I should have explained that for every minimum there is always someone that will make a CR one tooth smaller; 144BCD/41T 110/33T and 130/38T. While they usually work fairly well, you have to watch them as they wear, as the distance between the inside of the chain's side plates and chainring bolts usually don't allow for much wear before they start running into each other.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

baker921 said:


> Although not common you can get 38 tooth 130 mm BCD inner ring TA Alize 130 BCD Chainrings | Chainrings - Road | Drivetrain | Cycle Shop | Tweeks Cycles
> 
> I've no first hand experience though.
> 
> With the outer there is stacks of choice 130 mm BCD Road Bicycle Chainrings (Chainwheels) from Harris Cyclery


I used that ring for years with no problems. I've also used a Ritchey 38t ring with no problems. If the OP can deal with it, a 50/38 is a good combo that shifts very well.


----------



## taki5 (Mar 7, 2011)

a 50/38 might do the trick....although at the chainring prices im finding, i could/should probably just buy a basic compact crankset (like a SRAM rival or FSA Gossamer) for a few bucks more...


----------

